# Power DVD: hintere Boxen bei 5.1 System zu leise ?



## donatello (8. Februar 2006)

Hallo, ich habe jetzt seit kurzem ein 5.1 System, das Teufel Concept E mit der Soundblaster X-Fi Xtreme Music Soundkarte.

Bin auch sehr zufrieden damit, aber die Wiedergabe von DVDs kommt mir etwas komisch vor...

Wenn ich eine Dolby Digital 5.1 DVD mit dem Mediaplayer 10 wiedergebe wird diese in Dolby Surround abgespielt, dabei haben alle Satelliten etwa die gleiche Lautstärke, die Stimmen der Schauspieler kommen aus allen Boxen.

Wenn ich eine Dolby Digital 5.1 DVD mit Power DVD wiedergebe wird diese auch im "Dolby Digital 5.1"-Modus abgespielt (habe mir extra das Multi-Channel Audio Pack für PowerDVD gekauft).
Jetzt kommen die Schauspielerstimmen richtigerweise nur aus dem Center, allerdings frage ich mich ob die hinteren Satelliten nicht zu leise sind,
man schon schon sehr nah drangehen um in normalen Szenen etwas daraus zu hören, nur bei bestimmten Effekten (z.B Schüsse) kann man deutlich etwas daraus hören.
Generell sind sie viel leiser als die beiden vorderen Satelliten, müssten die vorderen und hinteren aber nicht etwa gleich laut sein ?

In Einrichtungsmenü meiner Soundkarte habe ich alle Entfernungen zu den Satelliten richtig eingestellt, leider kann man im Menü von PowerDVD nicht einstellen das die hinteren Satelliten lauter angesteuert werden sollen.
Direkt am Subwoofer möchte ich nichts verändern da sonst bei normaler Musik die hinteren Satelliten zu laut sind.

Ist das ein bekanntes Phänomen bei PowerDVD, oder ist es bei Dolby Digital 5.1 sogar normal das die hinteren Satelliten leiser sind als die vorderen ?

THX


----------



## Herbboy (9. Februar 2006)

das hängt vom film ab. wenn die leute vor der kamera reden und da was passiert, dann kommt hinten natrülich nix raus. wenn hinten links aber einer ruft, dann sollte man den auch einigermaßen laut hören - halt je nach dem, wie weit der weg sein soll.

oder zB wenn die kamera mit dem schauspieler zusammen in ein zimmer geht und dann hinter der kamera die tür zufällt, dann müßte man sie genauso laut hören als ob vor der kamera was passiert.



es ist aber alles einstellungssache. zB manche haben nen sessel und wirklich jede box gleichweit entfernt, aber viele leute haben ja ein sofa an der wand, dann stehen die interen boxen direkt hinter dir, die vorderen aber 2-4m weg. dann isses sogar gut, dass die hinteren vergleichsweie leise eingestellt sind. ich weiß es zwar nicht, aber vielleicht sind DVD deswegen schon so aufgenommen, dass es standardmäßig hinten nicht zu laut ist, außer man stellt es selber um...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Februar 2006)

donatello am 08.02.2006 23:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, ich habe jetzt seit kurzem ein 5.1 System, das Teufel Concept E mit der Soundblaster X-Fi Xtreme Music Soundkarte.
> 
> Bin auch sehr zufrieden damit, aber die Wiedergabe von DVDs kommt mir etwas komisch vor...
> 
> ...



kanns sein, dass der mediplayer das einfach als stereo an die soundkarte weitergibt, die es dann gleichmäßig für alle kanäle hochrechnet?
ansonsten hab ich bei mir allgemein festgestellt, dass es sich lohnt, die hinteren boxen etwas lauter zu konfigurieren - i.d.r. sitzt man beim einstellen eher entspannt zurückgelehnt (somit näher an den hinteren boxen), stellt meist auch erst die vorderen ein (hat das gehör also schon n bissl sensibilisiert, wenn man bei den hinteren ist),..
beim tatsächlichen einsatz nimmt man das ganze dann halt weniger deutlich war.

bei filmen ist natürlich zusätzlich zu bedenken, dass die die hinteren kanäle nur für effekte gezielt nutzen und wenn grad keine da sind, haben die nicht ernsthaft was wiederzugeben, die betonung liegt ja schon auf dem, was vor einem zu sehen ist.


----------



## donatello (10. Februar 2006)

hab den fehler jetzt gefunden:

hatte in power dvd bei lautsprecherumgebung "6 Lautsprecher" eingestellt ->FALSCH

mit der einstellung "SPDIF" funktioniert es jetzt auch!


----------

